# Nwtf



## Headsortails (Jul 10, 2013)

I dropped my membership in the NWTF today. After many years supporting the organization, they came in, insulted the local banquet committee and then sent their own people in to take over. Just shows, the tallest mushroom gets the knife first.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 10, 2013)

Amen. We were a top chapter in Fl and got accused of wrong-doing.
They were wrong, they know they were wrong, but no apology will come.

John


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 10, 2013)

For personal reasons............they never got a dollar directly from my pocket. (Purchases maybe, where the seller or manufacturer delegated part of the purchase price to them ) 

Google is your friend........do the research yourself beforehand and come to your own conclusions in regards to supporting any so-called sportsman advocate organization.


----------



## six (Jul 10, 2013)

Never been a fan of the N"- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -"  

To many illusions.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to be a member too.  Kinda lost my love for them a few years back with Board/President controversies.  And of course, the magazine went down hill IMO too.


----------



## Forty (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting.  I will do some research before signing on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2013)

I dropped my membership with them sometime around 1976.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 16, 2013)

NWTF seems to be dying a slow death, many people I know no longer support them.

I noticed here and other places guys start threads about chapter banquets and they get no response........ that's telling you something.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 16, 2013)

I still pay my membership fee every year. While they might not be doing a ton for the turkeys, they are doing more than anyone else and I have always enjoyed the NWTF banquets I have been to, I love the national convention, and also enjoy the magazine. 

And from what I understand, the NWTF has always been one of the top producers on spending the money the earn from membership fees, banquets, etc. at donating back to what there organization in all about.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 17, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I still pay my membership fee every year. While they might not be doing a ton for the turkeys, they are doing more than anyone else and I have always enjoyed the NWTF banquets I have been to, I love the national convention, and also enjoy the magazine.
> 
> And from what I understand, the NWTF has always been one of the top producers on spending the money the earn from membership fees, banquets, etc. at donating back to what there organization in all about.



Not so much. They are money eating machine. I have read they rank fairly low in that regard. Looks as if they are no better than 5th and may be lower.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2013)

I would spend my money on putting in beneficial trees for game and nongame before I would waste a penny on any game organization. I can then see the results of my time and labor, and it will do good long after I`m gone.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been to the convention for the last 7 or 8 years. I'm there all 3 days.....$10/day. Comes out to $30. Membership...$30 plus they send me a magazine.


----------



## six (Jul 17, 2013)

I had a N"W T F" guy tell me one time that I owe the N"W T F" a lot and should be a member, as should any "real" turkey hunter.  He went on to inform me that if it wasn't for that orgination and their efforts I would have never killed a turkey!  I let him know I killed turkeys for seven or eight years before there was a N"W T F".  And I'm pretty sure if they had never became an orginization I'd still be killing them.   

I give them credit.  They were and are marketing geniuses when it comes to taking advantage of photo opportunities!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 17, 2013)

Nannyman said:


> Not so much. They are money eating machine. I have read they rank fairly low in that regard. Looks as if they are no better than 5th and may be lower.



Where are you getting this information? I'm just curious. I would like to see where my dollars are going.


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Where are you getting this information? I'm just curious. I would like to see where my dollars are going.



There is a website,I believe its guidestar.net but I'm not sure,that list all charitable organizations. It breaks down what they take in and what is actually spent toward there stated goal. It will blow your mind about these "charities" I don't know if they have the nwtf on there but that stuff is public information.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 17, 2013)

Brad said:


> There is a website,I believe its guidestar.net but I'm not sure,that list all charitable organizations. It breaks down what they take in and what is actually spent toward there stated goal. It will blow your mind about these "charities" I don't know if they have the nwtf on there but that stuff is public information.



I remember a link coming up a few years back showing this information and the NWTF was included and was ranked very high in actually using their funds to aid wildlife and conservation. I have searched the past our though and cannot find anything.


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know anything for a fact but they may have changed there status from a non profit to a for profit organization. I think years ago they did a lot of good things and in some areas they still might do a lot of good. They are good at making money but may have gotten too big and corporate. I'm not a member anymore only because there's not a really good chapter around me and with limited funds I can find better things to do with my money.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 17, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I remember a link coming up a few years back showing this information and the NWTF was included and was ranked very high in actually using their funds to aid wildlife and conservation. I have searched the past our though and cannot find anything.



Here ya go.....

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=4201

http://www.guidestar.org/organizations/57-0564993/national-wild-turkey-federation.aspx

http://takebackthenwtf.com/Home_Page.php

http://takebackthenwtf.com/NWTF_Legal_Expenses.html


----------



## six (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not trying to bash anyone, just sharing something on their website.  Pick your state and draw your own conclusions, click the super funds link to your state.  

Looks like they have spent like 3.6 million dollars in Georgia since 1985.   Sounds ok, until you divide that by 28 years.  I think this is local chapters, not sure how it all plays out.  I was impressed with the $387 they spent trapping and relocating turkeys within the state since 1985, that's over $13 a year.  I see they bought two spreaders too.  Just a guess but Rob Keck probably wore them out on a private lease before they were ever used anywhere around where I hunt.  

Maybe I'm reading it wrong and don't really understand what their saying.   Anyway, look at it and draw your own conclusions if you think they do enough in your state and deserve your money or not.     

http://www.nwtf.org/in_your_state/hunt_guide.php?STATE=NC


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 18, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=4201
> 
> ...



The first link tells a lot to me. 88% of their spendings went towards the wild turkey. The website itself states that for a company to be considered "non profit charity" it must at least spend 33% towards what they are trying to support. That's pretty impressive to me. The link about the legal expense seems to be from a few years back and I agree that is something that they should not have spent money on. That being said, Rob Keck is no longer around to my understanding.




six said:


> I'm not trying to bash anyone, just sharing something on their website.  Pick your state and draw your own conclusions, click the super funds link to your state.
> 
> Looks like they have spent like 3.6 million dollars in Georgia since 1985.   Sounds ok, until you divide that by 28 years.  I think this is local chapters, not sure how it all plays out.  I was impressed with the $387 they spent trapping and relocating turkeys within the state since 1985, that's over $13 a year.  I see they bought two spreaders too.  Just a guess but Rob Keck probably wore them out on a private lease before they were ever used anywhere around where I hunt.
> 
> ...



I saw this too, not too much going on here in GA right now. This is something I would love to see fixed but when it comes down to it, there can be a banquet every weekend in every town, but if people don't show up and don't support their local chapters, there will not be enough money to fund any projects. There was a chapter close to a NF I hunt that used to plant clover plots in several areas of the NF. They do not do this anymore because of lack of funds. If you look on other states website there have been some great projects and funding going on in the past few years, GA unfortunately has not been involved. Maybe one day that will change. Hopefully Greg Brown will see this post and will be able to give us a little insight on the state chapter and funding.


----------



## Dogsniper01 (Jul 18, 2013)

I work in wildlife management in North Florida but I am not a turkey hunter. Part of my job is to establish and maintain chufa plots on WMAs in my area. Every year we get a check from NWTF to help with this task. The money is spent to create hunting opportunities for the public on state lands. I take pictures every year to send to them to show how I am improveing habitat and food sources. Last fall they helped pay for control burns on the WMA that had in years past gone through a turkey restoration program which was hugely successful. This WMA has been managed into one of the prime turkey hunting spots in our area. All of this has been made possible through assistance from the NWTF. Just wanted to share my experiences with the NWTF.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll keep giving my measly membership. That's all I have. . . .


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 18, 2013)

Waiting on copies of their response and our official response to them. Not pretty.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> there can be a banquet every weekend in every town, but if people don't show up and don't support their local chapters, there will not be enough money to fund any projects.



See post 1 and 2.


----------



## graham (Jul 19, 2013)

*I quit*

I was a volunteer for eight years til we realized that it was all about the money. Our last banquet raised about $30,000. Out of that our chapter recieved $0. The regional director, all committee members and myself quit. It's a win win situation for the paid staff. Volunteers would spend their money on gas trying to sell tickets. We would buy our tickets just like everybody else and got nothing in return. That's why we give it up. Lack of appreciation. When the CEO is making $300,000 plus expenses. My .02


----------



## 16gauge (Jul 19, 2013)

Where is Rob Keck when we need him?


----------



## Mark K (Jul 20, 2013)

> think a lot of what people fail to realize is the NWTF does not stand for Georgia Wild Turkey Federation, it is the NATIONAL Wild Turkey Federation. In today's society everything is me, me, me. People think if they send in their $30 membership then the NWTF or DU or Delta Waterfowl or whatever should spend their money in GA. Yeah I would love if these organizations would come into GA and spend millions every year, but the fact is they won't because there are places that need the funding more or the resources would be of greater benefit to them. Maybe they also realize that even if they did come in with a multi million dollar project that the GA DNR would do a poor job of upkeep just as they have on other projects.
> 
> I'll keep sending my measly membership



I disagree. These are turkeys not ducks. I don't mind Delta or DU using my money where it makes a difference...nesting areas, etc.

But, I think a portion of the money raised in Georgia should stay in Georgia. Let each state keep a portion of their money raised. Tell me how my money going to another state is helping my turkey's??


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I disagree. These are turkeys not ducks. I don't mind Delta or DU using my money where it makes a difference...nesting areas, etc.
> 
> But, I think a portion of the money raised in Georgia should stay in Georgia. Let each state keep a portion of their money raised. Tell me how my money going to another state is helping my turkey's??



This^^


----------



## Dogsniper01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Alot of the money is given out in grants to those that do all the paperwork and go through the process to get the money for projects. It may be a lack of knowledge that these grants exist, or an unwillingness to create more work for themselves that create a lack of funds for projects in your area. Some grants might require the state to put up a matching amount on a project. There could be any number of reasons for no projects. The biologists I work with are willing to beat the bushes for funding and then they go into the field and implement the improvements.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 21, 2013)

I believe that the membership dues should be sent back to headquarters to use in what ever way they see fit. But the other fundraisers and banquets, that money should stay in the state. As far as having the state match funds, how much of the funds from the fundraisers did the NWTF match, so why would they require the state to do the same? I'm with Nic on this, plant some trees and improve your land and habitat.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 21, 2013)

I wonder how many banquets aren't profitable.


----------



## bossgobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

This is what the state of Georgia, not National, did last year:

With partner support, the NWTF turned that 1 dollar raised at your local banquet last year into 4 dollars!  

Some project examples:

•Over $23,000 was set aside for land acquisition/access projects.
•Over $45,000 will be spent on education and outreach, including your local chapter scholarships and JAKES, WS or WITO events.
•Help put 7 people to work for GADNR doing habitat work on WMA’s across the state.
•Plant 7 ac of wildlife openings on the new Silver Lake WMA, in which Super Fund monies were used to purchase the WMA several years ago.
•Improve 2,600 ac of habitat on the Oconee National Forest using prescribed fire, mid-story hardwood control, and restoring native warm season grasses and forbs, all of which provides early successional habitat that is critical for nesting and brood rearing.
•Plant 20ac of wildlife openings on the Chattahoochee National Forest to provide early successional habitat that is critical for nesting and brood rearing. 
•Provided GADNR and USFS Law Enforcement with surveillance equipment and turkey decoys to assist in the battle against poaching.
Another recent conservation victory is the Howell Tract Land Acquisition Project that closed in June 2012.  GA NWTF supplied $73,000 to help purchase land to be part of Sheffield Wildlife Management Area.  This $3million project has added 1,050 ac of new property that you and your children can hunt and enjoy forever!

We couldn’t do it without our dedicated volunteers and strong conservation partners, but we still need your help!  Over $153,000 of projects were requested by partners and local chapters, leaving many good conservation projects unfunded.   

Administered jointly by the NWTF, its state chapters and state wildlife agencies, the Hunting Heritage Super Fund is used for projects that support the conservation of the wild turkey and preservation of the hunting tradition.  Nationally, NWTF chapters and cooperating partners have raised and spent more than $412 million for wild turkey conservation.

The GA NWTF State Board meets once a year in mid August to review project proposals and allocate available Super Fund monies for the next fiscal year.  Since 1985 over $3,675,622 has been raised and spent by Georgia chapters on projects within the state.  

The bullet points were last years expenditures.  That does not include what National spent here in Georgia.

I know some don't like the NWTF for personal reasons.  Heck i dont agree with everything that goes on.  But we put back all we can here in the state of Georgia.  Everything from seed, fertilizer, to scholarships, to help buying land for public hunting.  I know of three land acquisition projects in the last 5 years that GA NWTF directly helped to make happen.  That land will be in public trust for generations to come.

Come out and support your local chapter--it pays big benefits in your local area and Georgia.

Greg Brown
Regional Director--Middle GA


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 22, 2013)

So basically if you are a public land hunter, the NWTF actually helps you. If you hunt private land, then you just help fund public projects. Why should private land hunters even support NWTF?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 22, 2013)

bossgobbler said:


> This is what the state of Georgia, not National, did last year:
> 
> With partner support, the NWTF turned that 1 dollar raised at your local banquet last year into 4 dollars!
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving us this information Greg. I for one will continue to support the NWTF


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 22, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> So basically if you are a public land hunter, the NWTF actually helps you. If you hunt private land, then you just help fund public projects. Why should private land hunters even support NWTF?



How does giving $$ for scholarships, JAKES, WITO, etc only help public land hunters? That's investing in the future of the sport of hunting. . . or is that still not directly enough?

I'm convinced some folks aren't gonna be happy unless the organization cuts them a check personally.


----------



## bossgobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

We have and continue to do alot of work on public land.  Unfortunately, that is the only place a greater majority of our citizens have access to.  I am blessed in that i can hunt both private and public.  Don't knock anyone who hunts public land only--there are several on here who consider it a challenge to pursue public land birds.  They wouldnt have it any other way.

We offer programs for private landowners as well.  Conservation seed program, seed subsidy (Chufa)and land owner assistance as to how to manage your property better (timber, wildlife, etc).  These are just a few programs the NWTF offers.

We offer local communities the opportunity to award a local scholarship to some young individual.  The only major requirement is to have a 3.0 GPA and a hunting liscense.

We work with several agency partners to allow young hunters to experience what we all love to do:  chase turkeys, deer, ducks, etc.

We work to bring the disabled to get back out into the outdoors to hunt and fish.

We work to help the women enjoy and participate in the outdoor experience.

I am sorry you have had a bad experience with your local NWTF chapter.  I have had the pleasure of being a volunteer since 1985, served on the State Board, served as State Chapter President for 4 years.  I am simply trying to make Georgia a better place for my kids and grandkids one small step at a time.  The NWTF offers that opportunity for me.

Come on up to middle GA, attend one of my banquets, and maybe I can change your mind.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr Brown, I'm one of the committee members of a chapter very close to you,you would know me but I won't identify myself in an open forum. I appreciate your input here. But I do share some of the concerns of these guys. 

Referring to the post about private lands, in the past there were seed  programs for private landowners and clubs, there were also from time to time opportunities to get free or greatly reduced hardwood seedlings. Are these programs still around? How does one find out about availability or what would it take to get these programs going again at least on a local level.

In the nwtf's defense I've seen numerous events for kids and personally know people who have benefited from the scholarship programs. I have also been asked numerous times as a committee member " what does MY money get spent on?". Or " what do they do around here ?"


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never had a problem with my local chapter. I was a committee member for twelve years. I've worked at many Jake Days, WITO events, Wounded Warrior hunts, you name it. My beef is with National. For them it is all about the money. We always hear about how important the volunteer is but in truth that's because they are unpaid workers that keep the money flowing.


----------



## bossgobbler (Jul 22, 2013)

The seedling program is still available.  I will check on it and get back to you.


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 23, 2013)

bossgobbler said:


> The seedling program is still available.  I will check on it and get back to you.



thanks , that is one program i have been asked about several times.


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 23, 2013)

The seed subsidy program for Georgia is one bag per member of Turkey Gold chufa for $71.00.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 23, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Me, me, me. Thanks for making my point.
> 
> Look at it this way, somebody's money from areas other than GA had to be spent here to give us the turkey population we have today. Do you think they whined and moaned about it back then? I doubt it. You are more than welcome to go to any other state and turkey hunt also. Again the NWTF is the National Wild Turkey Federation. Greater good and all. If you want to directly see the effects of your money, buy your own property and build your own management program.



I really don't see this as a me me me attitude. I see it as doing this for years and years and seeing no return in investment. Georgia raises a lot of money for the NWTF every year and its used elsewhere? If they see a need for more money in other states, maybe the NWTF national needs to drum up support in THAT state. It's not me me me if you're helping your state. How would you feel if the NWTF decided to donate your states money to another foundation, say RMEF or SCI? Thats essentially what you're saying and it's ok in your eyes? Personally, I gave up on most "foundations" years ago.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 23, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Me, me, me. Thanks for making my point.
> 
> Look at it this way, somebody's money from areas other than GA had to be spent here to give us the turkey population we have today. Do you think they whined and moaned about it back then? I doubt it. You are more than welcome to go to any other state and turkey hunt also. Again the NWTF is the National Wild Turkey Federation. Greater good and all. If you want to directly see the effects of your money, buy your own property and build your own management program.



Steven, you actually have to had killed a turkey the past 2 seasons for you to have a say


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the problem I have seen with the NWTF is that they continue to branch out into programs that do not actually help the resource. These programs use up money and volunteer time that could actually be used for turkeys.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2013)

> Look at it this way, somebody's money from areas other than GA had to be spent here to give us the turkey population we have today. Do you think they whined and moaned about it back then? I doubt it. You are more than welcome to go to any other state and turkey hunt also. Again the NWTF is the National Wild Turkey Federation. Greater good and all. If you want to directly see the effects of your money, buy your own property and build your own management program



This is starting to sound like welfare!! Take my money and give it to someone else. And nhanced, where did you get your info someone elses money was spent here?? And according to your turkey numbers, you must hunt all public land! I would think you would want your money here as well. All I get told at our local WMA is they have no money. I'm sure between the surrounding counties that we've raised enough money to plant a field or hire someone strictly for turkey management. 
If the locals want to raise some money show where the money has went to a local WMA (IN THEIR AREA) and tell them a portion of money raised will be used at that particular WMA or WMA's. 

Does any NWTF money go to the private sector? Does any of Georgia's money raised go to the private sector?


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2013)

Bashing?? People are wanting to see what their investment has done for them. That's not bashing. Tell me about this "greater good" you speak of. Please list your credentials with the NWTF. Heck enlighten us with "your" experience while your at it.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 23, 2013)

The NWTF does alot of good for turkey hunting and hunting in general...Yes there are salaries....No problem for me and most wont agree with the amount..... but your coworkers would NOT think you deserve your pay if it was higher than theirs either...

Its the same basic attitude that society has become infected with...If you've got money and wont give it to me YOUR EVIL...

Just my .02....Sponsor member and will continue to be...


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2013)

Nhanced, did you actually read anything you posted?? I scrolled through and saw "Private Land" on most of what you posted. Do you hunt "that" private land? If you are so willing to donate, send me a check for improvements on my private land. 
While your writing me a check, tell me how sending my money to a private farm that I'll never get to hunt is for the "greater good"?



> Its the same basic attitude that society has become infected with...If you've got money and wont give it to me YOUR EVIL...



No, I'm giving you money. Show me where it benefits South Georgia.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 23, 2013)

bossgobbler said:


> This is what the state of Georgia, not National, did last year:
> 
> With partner support, the NWTF turned that 1 dollar raised at your local banquet last year into 4 dollars!
> 
> ...



Where the N' W T F - has gone wrong is it gives these moneys to the USFS, States and others who get tax money from us already and then mooch it off of "Non-Profits". They spend it(so thay say) on law enforcement, and enhancement all the while allowing USFS and states to restrict access and destroy foods for our wildlife. This feeds the Govts lack of responible spending. They dont appropriate moneys for biologists and Law enforcement(our taxes should pay for this), they have the Non-Profits fund it. Here in Florida we have a large National Forest that the non-profits give moneys to for projects all the while letting them kill the trees that feed deer and turkeys here. They spend lots of moneys to open areas that were closed in the past when they could have spent much less to keep land open and accessible to youth and the mobility challenged.
The USFS should be begging the Non-profits for money and doing what is best for the organization that gives the money. They are all too busy powdering each others backside.
This is why I will keep my money for me.

John


----------



## Mark K (Jul 24, 2013)

Still waiting on the check nhanced!

Also still waiting on an answer as to why does my money from South Ga need to go to a private farm in another state to improve their habitat?

As far as intellect, you show yours every time you post!! You rock!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 24, 2013)

Again, no answer. You talk a good talk. 

Just curious what age bracket are you in? You don't have to give exact, like 20-25 or 25-30, etc.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok Thread Hijacked. Please return unharmed.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jul 24, 2013)

Been A member since 1985 and will continue my support , the NWTF has done allot of good for the turkey especially trap an transfer along with local and state agency's ....the Magazine could be better and tell more turkey tales .....Ron


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 24, 2013)

For those of you that don't spend the $35 each year, for whatever reason that might be, what are you doing to improve the turkey habitat in your area each year?


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> For those of you that don't spend the $35 each year, for whatever reason that might be, what are you doing to improve the turkey habitat in your area each year?



We burn our entire farm (everything that's able to be burned), strip disk most of it, and plant a few thousand lbs of food plot seed.  That's in addition to agriculture that's ongoing.

I'm not a member of any associations, but they do a lot of good.


----------



## MKW (Jul 24, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> For those of you that don't spend the $35 each year, for whatever reason that might be, what are you doing to improve the turkey habitat in your area each year?



I ease the strain on the habitat by killing my share of the turkeys using the area. 

Mike


----------



## Mark K (Jul 24, 2013)

I try and dump at least 1 ton of corn throughout turkey season and practice QTM. I harvest as many hens as the law allows to let those big toms get even bigger!! Jakes are completely off limits!!

As far as habitat, I sneak in very quietly and wear tennis shoes so as not to disturb the natural vegetation!!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 24, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> For those of you that don't spend the $35 each year, for whatever reason that might be, what are you doing to improve the turkey habitat in your area each year?



Burn every other year, TSI, and plant, and then plant some more. I am no turkey slayer, but our habitat is getting better and better every year.


----------



## Brad (Jul 24, 2013)

I practice call and release. I call them to the gun and then shoot harmlessly over there heads allowing them to strut another day.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 24, 2013)

I kill as many as possible to help keep the population in check.  Those dadgum turkeys will eat themselves out of house and home, and destroy the habitat in the process.

Nahh, I give my money every year because it's worth it to me to go to the convention.  This year it was $35 and you got a $25 BPS card...Net cost $10 per person.  But even if it were the full whopping price of $35...big deal.  You know what that gets you at the Opryland Hotel?  Drop in the bucket for the total cost of the convention.  If you don't go to the convention, then the magazine is certainly not worth $35, and I can't come up with any other real good reasons to join.

If you are donating money in the hopes that the money will be spent effectively in the areas that you hunt, it would be a miracle if you ever killed any turkeys at all, 'cause you ain't too bright.  If you are donating money because you donate x dollars to some NPO annually anyway for the write off, etc, and this way you get a table at a banquet or a bunch of raffle tickets or the you think the girls walking around with the auction items will look at you more favorably or you think it makes your sac bigger in general, then that's a totally different reason.


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 26, 2013)

Dogsniper01 said:


> I work in wildlife management in North Florida but I am not a turkey hunter. Part of my job is to establish and maintain chufa plots on WMAs in my area. Every year we get a check from NWTF to help with this task. The money is spent to create hunting opportunities for the public on state lands. I take pictures every year to send to them to show how I am improving habitat and food sources. Last fall they helped pay for control burns on the WMA that had in years past gone through a turkey restoration program which was hugely successful. This WMA has been managed into one of the prime turkey hunting spots in our area. All of this has been made possible through assistance from the NWTF. Just wanted to share my experiences with the NWTF.


Keep up the good work...I think the FWC does a fine job!



bossgobbler said:


> This is what the state of Georgia, not National, did last year:
> 
> With partner support, the NWTF turned that 1 dollar raised at your local banquet last year into 4 dollars!
> 
> ...


Looks like some good work to me...thanks Greg! 



Gut_Pile said:


> I still pay my membership fee every year. While they might not be doing a ton for the turkeys, they are doing more than anyone else and I have always enjoyed the NWTF banquets I have been to, I love the national convention, and also enjoy the magazine.


This a good point and the NWTF is the best organized effort we have going for wild turkeys in North America!  They educate, subsidize and contribute to wild turkey conservation efforts and more.  Who else is doing that for us turkey hunters?  State DNRs? Some DNRs are good and some are not so good - they are government run (funded) entities after all (hint, hint).

As for the NWTF board issues of the past - it's just that the past, let's move on. All companies or NPOs have minor or major shake ups of leadership.  It's usually nothing that can't be overcome one way or another, and the NWTF isn't in that bad a shape from what I have seen.



ryanwhit said:


> I kill as many as possible to help keep the population in check.  Those dadgum turkeys will eat themselves out of house and home, and destroy the habitat in the process.
> 
> Nahh, I give my money every year because it's worth it to me to go to the convention.  This year it was $35 and you got a $25 BPS card...Net cost $10 per person.  But even if it were the full whopping price of $35...big deal.  You know what that gets you at the Opryland Hotel?  Drop in the bucket for the total cost of the convention.  If you don't go to the convention, then the magazine is certainly not worth $35, and I can't come up with any other real good reasons to join.
> 
> If you are donating money in the hopes that the money will be spent effectively in the areas that you hunt, it would be a miracle if you ever killed any turkeys at all, 'cause you ain't too bright.  If you are donating money because you donate x dollars to some NPO annually anyway for the write off, etc, and this way you get a table at a banquet or a bunch of raffle tickets or the you think the girls walking around with the auction items will look at you more favorably or you think it makes your sac bigger in general, then that's a totally different reason.


Well said and membership is just $10 after the Bass Pro gift card benefit.  I also enjoy the convention in Nashville and my local (Swamp Fox) chapter is one of the best in the country (usually in the top 3) - they put on a pretty good banquet, heck I even won a shotgun there this year.  

Needless to say, I think it is a worthwhile organization for my money.  I usually buy subsidized chufa from them and plant it on my hunt club or my grandpa's place...that's a nice benefit.  I will do far more habitat improvement some day when I have my own equipment and/or land.  I mainly just like the fact they are doing good for an animal I love to hunt - be it in my backyard or in the next state!

BTW, interesting thread...


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 26, 2013)

The only way I can drop my membership is to die and I don't plan on doing that any time soon!! I became a Life member in 1982 on the recommendation  of the late Col. Dave Harbour. He told me that he thought that the NWTF was going to do good things to help the wild turkey. It was the best $300 that I've spent. Seems like there are many different levels of Life memberships now costing thousands of dollars. Over all, I think that the NWTF has done a lot of good, though I haven't always agreed with everything that they do.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 27, 2013)

As for the NWTF board issues of the past - it's just that the past, let's move on. All companies or NPOs have minor or major shake ups of leadership.  



Sorry not correct. Serious problems now that if you were involved you would walk away also.


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 29, 2013)

Nannyman said:


> As for the NWTF board issues of the past - it's just that the past, let's move on. All companies or NPOs have minor or major shake ups of leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not correct. Serious problems now that if you were involved you would walk away also.


If you say so, you must have more insight into these problems than I do.  So, the leadership shake up from 2008 is going to cause the downfall of the NWTF (5+ years later) or is it based more on your chapter's recent issues with them?  If it is as bad as you say, then I hope the NWTF survives.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 29, 2013)

It is recent and yes they will survive. Its like government. What we should have are some firings and resignations. But that wont happen.  Each "Bubba" will cover the other "Bubba's" butt.


----------



## kthomas (Jul 29, 2013)

This is Kirk Thomas the founder of the Wheelin' Sportsmen program. Wheelin' Sportsmen merged into the NWTF in October of 2000. After 7 years as the National Coordinator of the WS-NWTF program I tendered my resignation and founded the 501 C (3) non-profit Outdoors Without Limits (OWL) organization. 

In an effort to meet our organizational mission OWL has developed a very unique, clean and open community chapter program. While we are extremely proud of our accomplishments and growth thus far we are more focused on expandable growth and future successes. Simply put, we have more folks to touch, get involved and lives to change.

It goes without saying, but as you know sportsmen appreciate and love the outdoors. Their a good group to hang your hat with. Some of these individuals are willing to help protect and promote their love of the outdoors through volunteerism. Volunteers do so, in an assortment of ways and with an assortment of different organizations. I personally applaud and thank each and everyone of these individuals for their support of any organization their involved with.

There are a lot of good organizations, causes and choices available for the outdoors-men to volunteer with and support. Saying this, as an outdoors-men your volunteerism efforts and support is needed and crucial. 

However, volunteerism in this country has and will continue to change. I'm sure you'll agree with the fact that the economy has seen better times. Volunteers get involved with an organization because they want their time and support to make a difference. Volunteers do not want to, nor do they have the time to be full time fundraisers regardless of any organization they support. To go along with this, volunteers are tired of helping raise funding only to see it leave their community and be used to support an abundance of national directives, an assortment of internal programs, operational overhead etc. Added to this, volunteers are tired of not having any say so on how or where their funding support is spent.

Simply put, OWL understands the aforementioned and is uniquely different in that it has one simple mission which is to change and save lives of disabled and non-disabled people by providing outdoor recreational activities. We realize the importance of allowing our chapters the opportunity to keep a percentage of every dollar raised to better their communities and the people that live there. Our chapters are our partners. This is demonstrated by the fact that the product package used at chapter fundraising dinners is not marked up. OWL's buying power is passed along to our chapters allowing for reduced benefit cost and a greater financial return to the chapter. General benefit partnerships and table partnerships are not separated out and are included into the bottom line adding another financial value for our chapters and the community. We realize it's easy for a chapter to contribute to our mission when they can change lives by planning and hosting an event when they have the direct and available funding to pay for it. Again, our chapters are an invaluable asset and the key to our continued success, accomplishments and mission.....!    

In 2012 OWL elected to have a complete and total organizational overview and analysis done. This was completed by an outside firm. Needless to say it covered every aspect associated with OWL. Nothing was left out. As a result of the analysis, we made several organizational and program design changes which contributed greatly and allowed OWL to have a record breaking 2012. Chapter recruitment increased, we more than doubled our National Ultimate Adventure events, new disabled participation increased by 176% and our overall attendance increased 236% and (not a bad year at all). This year 2013, we are again recruiting more chapters and are doubling our national events. Needless to say, 2013 to be another record setting year for OWL.

I want you to know this, OWL is like a big ole happy family (everybody helping everybody). We take pride in this and it doesn’t take long to see it. Our motto is simple, “if someone attends an event and they leave without feeling like part of the OWL family, then we failed them and OWL”.

Here are to old sayings I want you to think about. I use these all the time when evaluating OWL, “A precious stone cannot be polished without friction, nor will anything be perfected without trials” and “There’s a price to pay if you want to make things better, and a price you’ll pay for leaving things as they are”. 

When and if you get involved with OWL please understand that you are as important to the success of OWL as I or anyone else. 
Unlike many organizations we have one simple mission in that we want OWL to change and save lives of people. It doesn’t matter if their disabled or not. We are totally inclusive and believe that everyone regardless of their disability should have the opportunity to participate. It would be impossible to accomplish our mission without volunteers and community chapters. Everyone should have the opportunity to get involved and help change lives. This simple invitation is imperative to our overall growth. 

I tell people involved all the time that “as an OWL family member it’s their fault if they don’t bring new ideas and needed changes to our attention. We must have input (positive and negative) from people involved. When this is done, it will allow us the opportunity to stay pro-active and successful.

Yes, I am the founder of OWL, but please don’t think for one minute that I have all the answers, “I don’t have and never will have”. OWL, the National Board and myself are dedicated to its mission and more than willing to better itself by making any contributing improvements and needed changes.

OWL is successful because of the folks who are involved and are helping OWL make a difference. After all, this is “where the rubber hits the road” and how and where the OWL mission is accomplished.

Please visit our website at outdoorswithoutlimits.net. We are currently having a new site and data base built by the Blake Design Group. The new data base should be up and running by the end of the week. There is a hidden page on the site that has a lot of information and forms our chapters use. Our Chapter “How to Manual” and other manuals are on this page. The manual pretty much explains OWL and how chapters operate.

The OWL National Board is scheduled to make a couple of needed changes within our bylaws. These changes while simple, will be extremely beneficial for our chapters. If your interested in starting an OWL community chapter please contact me, I will be more than happy to direct you to the hidden page.

Again, I would sincerely appreciate your involvement within OWL in anyway. OWL needs your help but most importantly their a lot of disabled individuals that dream of participating in an outdoor activity that need your help. The bottom line is quite simple, help us change lives by getting involved or helping start a community chapter where you live. What and how we do it is good stuff, allow OWL to be your life changing opportunity !!

Again, I look forward to answering any questions you might have as well as meeting you at an OWL event in the near future. I look forward to your reply. My direct email is kthomas@outdoorswithoutlimits.net. Respectfully, --- Kirk Thomas Executive Director / Founder


----------



## Shadowy (Sep 3, 2013)

To quote Ray Scott founder of BASS..... " Everytime I see a BASS decal on a truck I get a big lump, a lump in my wallet. "That's coming from a former insurance salesman who found a bigger money maker. 

Has NWTF done some good for the turkey population and the turkey hunting in the U.S.? Sure, but it's turned into a business and the salaries members subsidize are beyond absurd. I was a sponsor member for years, donated time and guided fishing and hunting trips ( for auctions ) and then realized I was being "farmed" like a blood donor.  I was their commodity and a profit center for keeping the "salary machine" working.  And not a single turkey I, or a guest, killed in Florida benefitted from a NWTF program.  As a matter of fact, the credit for the population boom of Florida turkeys goes to private land owners and hunters who didn't dilute their wildlife management monies through a private organization, but rather made every penny count in managing their own propertys' productivity. 

If you think NWTF helped bring the turkey back, then you must believe the NWCF is responsible for all the coyotes running around?


----------

